# Mechinacal or fixed?



## sundy37 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have slick tricks right now and I am considering switching to mechanical. What do think? What broadhead do u recommend?:set1_punch:


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

definetly fixed cant trust those mechanicals to open stick with ur sliick tricks or switch to muzzy and if u do go mecanichle get rage or swacker


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

deerhunter 13 said:


> definetly fixed cant trust those mechanicals to open stick with ur sliick tricks or switch to muzzy and if u do go mecanichle get rage or swacker


That's a bunch of hooey right there...seriously. There's plenty of mechanical heads out there that are plenty reliable. Personally, I've been using 100 gr NAP 3 blade Spitfires exclusively for the past 13 years and have NEVER EVER had one fail on me in any way or for any reason. 60# DW, 28" DL, and a 382 gr 3-49 ACC arrow. Pass through shots on just about every shot as far out as 40 yds. (over 60 whitetail deer), just about every angle imaginable except straight down and straight on, and I would have complete confidence in that set-up for ANY game in North America and not have a second thought about it. And for those who subscribe to the theory that using a mechanical head "...is just one more thing that can go wrong...", then I would suggest not using a mechanical bow, mechanical release aid, mechanical sights.........


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> definetly fixed cant trust those mechanicals to open stick with ur sliick tricks or switch to muzzy and if u do go mecanichle get rage or swacker


It is up to the hunter to make a good ethical shot and if you take care of your equipment there is no reason you can not effectively shoot a mechanical head. Mechanical heads have bigger cutting diameters in most cases and CAN cause an EXTREME amount of damage in my opinion.

Also, my opinion is, shooting slick tricks, you are shooting one of the best heads on the market right now and are crazy if you are thinking about changing...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Stick with fixed. If mechanicals were really the end-all-to-beat-all as some would like you to believe, then fixed blade heads wouldn't be around, much less as popular as they are.

If you can tune your bow and arrow then there's no reason not to use a fixed blade head.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

kegan said:


> Stick with fixed. If mechanicals were really the end-all-to-beat-all as some would like you to believe, then fixed blade heads wouldn't be around, much less as popular as they are.
> 
> If you can tune your bow and arrow then there's no reason not to use a fixed blade head.





deerhunter 13 said:


> definetly fixed cant trust those mechanicals to open stick with ur sliick tricks or switch to muzzy and if u do go mecanichle get rage or swacker


x2.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

fixed


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

You guys are not understanding. There are mechs on the market that are all but as reliable if not more so than mech heads. There are mech heads that are bad, and there are also fixed heads that are bad...

It comes down to preference. These kind of threads just disturb me... Some of you are so close minded that you will never even consider anything else being as good as what you have.

I will stick with my Reapers AND Slick tricks, and probably have just as good of luck if not better killing my animals with a well placed shot...

I am not attacking anyone or saying you guys can't shoot. But a GOOD SHOT is MUCH more important IMO that what you are hitting it with...Just about any head on the market now days, when delivered properly with a vital shot, will kill whatever animal you are shooting it at.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

go with blood runners! they are the best of both worlds! if it does fail to open.. which it wont.. then you still have 1 and 1/16 cut, if you make the right shot your in good shape either way.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Listen, we can get into the big argument over how mechanicals are better than the fixed, but there one huge thing that sets them apart. The mechanical broadheads have a larger chance to fail that a fixed blade. I don't care if you think that its impossible for a certain type of mechanical to not open, but there will always be that chance that It won't open. On a fixed blade the only thing that could happen would be the blades falling out and I've never even heard of it happening and if it does, than its not a very good broadhead.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> You guys are not understanding. There are mechs on the market that are all but as reliable if not more so than mech heads. There are mech heads that are bad, and there are also fixed heads that are bad...
> 
> It comes down to preference. These kind of threads just disturb me... Some of you are so close minded that you will never even consider anything else being as good as what you have.
> 
> ...


this is a very wise man and I would have to agree with every single thing on this post.. besides I dont shoot those bhs, but I know they are both very good heads/


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> You guys are not understanding. There are mechs on the market that are all but as reliable if not more so than mech heads. There are mech heads that are bad, and there are also fixed heads that are bad...
> 
> It comes down to preference. These kind of threads just disturb me... Some of you are so close minded that you will never even consider anything else being as good as what you have.
> 
> ...





outdoorkid1 said:


> Listen, we can get into the big argument over how mechanicals are better than the fixed, but there one huge thing that sets them apart. The mechanical broadheads have a larger chance to fail that a fixed blade. I don't care if you think that its impossible for a certain type of mechanical to not open, but there will always be that chance that It won't open. On a fixed blade the only thing that could happen would be the blades falling out and I've never even heard of it happening and if it does, than its not a very good broadhead.


read that line a few times, and know one is trying to get into an argument..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> go with blood runners! they are the best of both worlds! if it does fail to open.. which it wont.. then you still have 1 and 1/16 cut, if you make the right shot your in good shape either way.


If you want a fixed blade/mechanical broadhead that gives a 1 1/2" cut, then get some grizz tricks. They would have more cutting surfice than the 3 blade because it is a 4 blade and its not mechanical, so its always open!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Listen, we can get into the big argument over how mechanicals are better than the fixed, but there one huge thing that sets them apart. The mechanical broadheads have a larger chance to fail that a fixed blade. I don't care if you think that its impossible for a certain type of mechanical to not open, but there will always be that chance that It won't open. On a fixed blade the only thing that could happen would be the blades falling out and I've never even heard of it happening and if it does, than its not a very good broadhead.


Close minded. There is not a head on the market that if you do your job, it will not do its job. Be it mech or fixed blade. PERIOD. 

I am tired of this debate, as it is a rather childish one. Shoot what you feel comfortable shooting. I shoot both, and I will continue to shoot both until I feel like I am 100% confident in a single head. Then I will shoot that head. I quit listening to what other people say about broadheads because some people pull these radical ideas and hypothesis from out of thin air with no solid proof or knowledge to back them...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> read that line a few times, and know one is trying to get into an argument..


No ones trying, but some times it just happens anyway.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you really have a grudge on mechs.. either who talked you down from them or what is your experience with them?


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If you want a fixed blade/mechanical broadhead that gives a 1 1/2" cut, then get some grizz tricks. They would have more cutting surfice than the 3 blade because it is a 4 blade and its not mechanical, so its always open!


Or get some grim reapers...You can shoot them closed like a mech or open like a fixed blade...best of both worlds and a bigger cut.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Close minded. There is not a head on the market that if you do your job, it will not do its job. Be it mech or fixed blade. PERIOD.
> 
> I am tired of this debate, as it is a rather childish one. Shoot what you feel comfortable shooting. I shoot both, and I will continue to shoot both until I feel like I am 100% confident in a single head. Then I will shoot that head. I quit listening to what other people say about broadheads because some people pull these radical ideas and hypothesis from out of thin air with no solid proof or knowledge to back them...


Theres proof that a mechanical can fail and a fixed blade can too but the only way I think a fixed blade can fail would be if the blades fall out which is very unlikly.


I'm done on this subject. Sundy37, just pick what ever broadhead you would like and use it because everyones different.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you really have a grudge on mechs.. either who talked you down from them or what is your experience with them?


I think he is one of the ones who buys into what the popular thing is here on archerytalk.

Some people shoot fixed, some shoot mechs. It is a personal preference. Kind of like what shoes you like, what clothing you wear, your hair cuts. And you normally don't go out and buy a $200 dollar pair of shoes because they are popular do you? Even though they fall apart in a year?

I guess this is in the young archers section of the forum, I would expect more childish one sided answers in this thread yet.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Theres proof that a mechanical can fail and a fixed blade can too but the only way I think a fixed blade can fail would be if the blades fall out which is very unlikly.
> 
> 
> I'm done on this subject. Sundy37, just pick what ever broadhead you would like and use it because everyones different.


Keep in mind, I shoot slick tricks, and I am still arguing with you. :wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you really have a grudge on mechs.. either who talked you down from them or what is your experience with them?


I don't know. I just don't like them. It's like the thought of shooting a broken arrow that you know can break when you shoot it and then you have a arrow thats not broken and your about 100% sure that it won't brake at the shot.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I think he is one of the ones who buys into what the popular thing is here on archerytalk.
> 
> Some people shoot fixed, some shoot mechs. It is a personal preference. Kind of like what shoes you like, what clothing you wear, your hair cuts. And you normally don't go out and buy a $200 dollar pair of shoes because they are popular do you? Even though they fall apart in a year?
> 
> I guess this is in the young archers section of the forum, I would expect more childish one sided answers in this thread yet.


kinda like whatever I have is the best thing you can get.. I agree with that. I will not settle on broadheads until I try a much of different ones and see with ones I like best. and you dont have to get so heated odk1, 1)its an online forum.. 2)its a group discussion, we are not bashing the heads you shoot, you are bashing the heads we shoot. so.. yeah


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Keep in mind, I shoot slick tricks, and I am still arguing with you. :wink:


I shoot magnus, and I second that :wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Used to shoot mechs.. Now I won't. I'll be shooting my Shuttle-Ts for quite a long time.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I don't know. I just don't like them. It's like the thought of shooting a broken arrow that you know can break when you shoot it and then you have a arrow thats not broken and your about 100% sure that it won't brake at the shot.


Like I said, you are closed minded. Unfortunately with an attitude like that, there may be a different mechanical head out there that you WOULD love and you will never know if you don't try them.

I shoot as many heads as I can, because I like to see for myself what works for me. I don't listen to what other people have to say. I don't shoot rages...You know why? Because I am one of the guys who got flamed by the fanboys for having issues with the heads and they called me an idiot just because I switched up heads and won't shoot rages. I had problems with them and they will not see the end of my arrow again unless some design and quality changes occur first.

Everyone has an opinion, and sometimes some stink more than others....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nock, nothing we tell him is going to change his mind, lets all just agree to dis agree that we all shoot the types of broad heads that we think fits the bill.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Nock, nothing we tell him is going to change his mind, lets all just agree to dis agree that we all shoot the types of broad heads that we think fits the bill.


AGREED! :wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

There is no reason in caring why someone else does or doesn't shoot a certain broadhead. Shoot what you like and feel confident with and leave it at that.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No, I'm not understanding. Now I'm not saying that mechanical heads are the devil. Things have come a long way. But their initial purpose was to avoid tuning errors. I'm sorry, but that's just silly, because a well tuned arrow is a more efficient arrow. Do I care if someone puts in the effort to choose a mechanical head that works for them? Heavens no! Am I suggesting that everyone who uses mechanical heads doesn't tune to the best of their abilities? NO!!! Now, would I suggest them to someone else? Not going to happen. Because even though it can work you still should take in all the other factors.

You mention the shot placement factor. I shoot longbows, which limits my range to about half of most compound shooters, if not less. I know that I can put an arrow where I want it within that range but I know things go wrong, and I've seen enough compound shooters miss on a 3D range where the targets aren't moving and most of the shots are less obstructed to know that even a good shooter isn't infallible. We're human, we are by nature flawed and unreliable. If you never miss then you shouldn't be wasting your time on here, you should be out there winning every tournament in the world! Me? I'm no where near that good.

Another objection I have is to the seeming increase in lethality proported by these heads. Just because it leaves a massive hole doesn't mean that the animal won't take time to expire if there's no exit hole or if the arrow is still in the deer. Are all fixed heads better? Not even close. Again, some of the new "Gimmicks" out there trying to sell "massive damage" are just about as dumb as it gets, trying to sacrifice massive amounts of penetration for "damage". In those cases I could very easily see a mechanical head being better... by *FAR*. However, many of the more popular designs are used and popular because they work. A quiet, well placed arrow that goes completely through the animal will kill it quickly, regardless of whether that hole is 1" or 2". 

It's common knowledge that a pass through is the quickest way to a good blood trail. Fixed blade heads not only require less power to go through not only hide and flesh but also bone (if trad bows using these heads can go through bone a good compound rig should as well). Likewise, as I mentioned we're only human. Things can go wrong, and considering that it often costs no more for a broadhead than will be reliable under a bad circumstance I'd rather play it safe. Last but not least, they REQUIRE more careful tuning. It forces the archer to take the time to set up their gear to where they are getting the most out of it by necessity. There's no getting around tuning your gear with most fixed broeadheads, and a well tuned rig will be more lethal and more accurate than one where someone tried to cover the problem with a mechanical head. 

I'm not saying that mechanicals are evil, or that all fixed are superior. I am, however, saying that you can't get around the fact that between the two, in instances where most fixed blade heads failed it was more than just the head- be it the archer, the arrow, or what have you.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

kegan said:


> No, I'm not understanding. Now I'm not saying that mechanical heads are the devil. Things have come a long way. But their initial purpose was to avoid tuning errors. I'm sorry, but that's just silly, because a well tuned arrow is a more efficient arrow. Do I care if someone puts in the effort to choose a mechanical head that works for them? Heavens no! Am I suggesting that everyone who uses mechanical heads doesn't tune to the best of their abilities? NO!!! Now, would I suggest them to someone else? Not going to happen. Because even though it can work you still should take in all the other factors.
> 
> You mention the shot placement factor. I shoot longbows, which limits my range to about half of most compound shooters, if not less. I know that I can put an arrow where I want it within that range but I know things go wrong, and I've seen enough compound shooters miss on a 3D range where the targets aren't moving and most of the shots are less obstructed to know that even a good shooter isn't infallible. We're human, we are by nature flawed and unreliable. If you never miss then you shouldn't be wasting your time on here, you should be out there winning every tournament in the world! Me? I'm no where near that good.
> 
> ...


If you are shooting long bow or recurve I wouldn't shoot anything BUT fixed heads. Most long or recurve bows don't sling arrows with enough speed or force to open a mech head from my understanding.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nock- seems there were quite a few posts between the one I adressed and mine when I finally finished. However it seems that YOU'RE equally close minded here. You don't listen to others? Is that not close minded? I'm making no effort to defend baseless opinions but there are people, like yourself, who have found first-hand that some times things do or do not work (as you had with Rages). 

My point here is that oppinions based on experience is a useful tool. I've read more than a few reports of mechanical heads failing, which is more than enough for me to avoid it for something better. I don't need to re-invent the wheel to see what works, others have been there and done that. It's like when I teach people to build bows. Often they ignore my advice and try something I know or told them would not work because they think I'm some how trying to lie to them. What would I care if they wasted time and money building something wrong? I'm just trying to help. 

Not everyone is a fanboy out to hype their favorite gimmick. I've learned to listen to those folks who have been there and done that, especially when more than one of them is talking. Me? I don't know enough about which heads would work and which wouldn't... so I'm going to save my money and play it safer. Even if I were shooting a compound, and that's what my main argument here is for, as the use of a traditional bow and mechanical head is a recipe for disaster- even though, again, people have tried it and killed game. Even the 40KE Rages that some folks like to talk about... what's the point?


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

kegan said:


> Nock- seems there were quite a few posts between the one I adressed and mine when I finally finished. However it seems that YOU'RE equally close minded here. You don't listen to others? Is that not close minded? I'm making no effort to defend baseless opinions but there are people, like yourself, who have found first-hand that some times things do or do not work (as you had with Rages).
> 
> My point here is that oppinions based on experience is a useful tool. I've read more than a few reports of mechanical heads failing, which is more than enough for me to avoid it for something better. I don't need to re-invent the wheel to see what works, others have been there and done that. It's like when I teach people to build bows. Often they ignore my advice and try something I know or told them would not work because they think I'm some how trying to lie to them. What would I care if they wasted time and money building something wrong? I'm just trying to help.
> 
> Not everyone is a fanboy out to hype their favorite gimmick. I've learned to listen to those folks who have been there and done that, especially when more than one of them is talking. Me? I don't know enough about which heads would work and which wouldn't... so I'm going to save my money and play it safer.


There isn't a thing wrong with saving money. I haven't been hunting long enough to have experience with every head out there. But I have tried a few of the popular ones. The rages thus far are the only ones that failed miserably. And by not listening to people I meant listening to the hype. I like to see what works well for people, and then try it myself. I don't think there is one head that will do it all. You match the rig to the gig as someone's sig here on AT says.

I don't care if it is fixed or mech. If it is sharp, durable, and shoots well from my bow out of the package, then it is most likely going to do the job just fine IF I do mine. 

I have been saying this for weeks now, and some have seen me say it. I like a head that flies straight, is sharp as hell and goes through both sides. I don't really care what brand it is.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

As for speed and force, my 70# at 29" hybrid longbow will shoot my 600 gr. carbon arrows harder than some of the much faster compounds I've seen, but it doesn't mean I'd attempt to find out whether mechanicals would work or not. Not that other traditional shooters haven't. 

Can it be done? Yes. Should it be done? Well, that's the question...

It seems you're simply trying to argue the big picture- which is fine. Nothing wrong with arguing for the open mind. It's in instances where you're in a public forum where people may be making judgements without the same care as you have shown. It's like the old draw weight arguement. Can someone start on a heavier bow? Yes, but certainly not everyone, and that's why many say start light. 

Better safe than sorry. I'm a bit of a scaredy-cat I suppose. There are lots of things out there that can go wrong, and I trust most of them to do it at least once.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

kegan said:


> As for speed and force, my 70# at 29" hybrid longbow will shoot my 600 gr. carbon arrows harder than some of the much faster compounds I've seen, but it doesn't mean I'd attempt to find out whether mechanicals would work or not. Not that other traditional shooters haven't.
> 
> Can it be done? Yes. Should it be done? Well, that's the question...


Well let me say in my defense that if I didn't say most long bows I should have said MOST....Most aren't pulling 70# and some aren't shooting a big heavy arrow....Lack of KE is what causes mech failures IMO. I see it all too often. Someone hits a deer with a rage dead on the shoulder blade but is only pushing out 50# of KE...Duh, that thing isn't going to do anything but bounce unless you hit some cartilage...COC heads most of the time require less KE to get equal amounts of penetration. I also found that a very sharp set of blades and a very pointy/sharp tip help immensely..another reason I don't shoot rages....

In the end of all things. I could go on for hours about why I don't shoot rages....But I won't. What I will say is that there are a LOT of heads out there. Find one that works and stick with it.


----------



## sundy37 (Jul 20, 2011)

This helps a lot in my decision. I will keep all of your guys comments in mind when i choose a broadhead. I have shot both rage and slick trick while practicing but have never shot a deer or with my new bow. If i had to choose between these two i would have to choose neither because i haven't shot either with my bow. i have had lots of trouble with my bow and once i get all figured out i will go try them out.

Thanks to everyone who commented on my thread. If you have pics off what either on of these broadheads do to a deer please put them on.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Put me in for the fixed. Like others have said, I have no problems with mechanical heads, but slick trick's fly like my field points, and have no chance for failure. With more moving parts, the more chance for problems. Mechanical heads have moving parts, thus they have a greater chance of failing. Its a fact.


----------



## sundy37 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for help. What brand of broadhead do you guys recommend


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Slick tricks, magnus stingers, NAP hellrazors, G5 montecs for fixed and for mech heads, reapers are the way to go IMO...Or G5 T3's...


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have used both and really had no problems with either one. I do shoot fixed now because thats just what i started out shootin in the past. I have nothing against either.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the entrance and then exit hole on a doe last fall with a Shuttle T.. Arrow was burried about 10" into the ground after the shot too.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

look i agree with outdoorkid 1 there is always a chance a bh can fail be it mech or fixed but about 99% of the time its going to be a mech. u ask wat we have against mech and wat our past knowledge is,well iv shot a rage yes they open pretty well ,leave a great blood trail, and make a huge cut. but wat happens if that buck of a life time makes u nervouse and u dont heart shot or double lung him, wat if u hit him in the shouder weeeeelllllll from past expreience u get ur arrow about 3-4 inches in and u have wounded a magnifisent animal.THATS Y I STICK TO MY MUZZYS.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

fixed if i had to choose now


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd keep with fixed blades. if your bow is tuned good, u can shoot almost any broadhead without arrow flight problems, just give your arrows a helical fletch or have them at an offset which is what I have mine at.

mechanicals are pointless to me as far as big game hunting. u get big 2" holes but half the penetration.
I want as much penetration as possible rather than a big cut. a deer with a 1 1/4" cut completely through his lungs with no arrow in him will bleed out much faster than with a 2" cut in him but only haklf way through him.

I tried the NAP Bloodrunner 3 blades last year. I shot one deer with it that was completely broadside and it didnt even stick out the other end.
so I went back to my Muzzy MX-3's and with the same set-up I shot 3 other deer and all were pass-throughgs. one was through both shoulder, one was quartering away and exited the opposite front shoulder and the last one was broadside. so I'm keeping with fixed blade, and all the ones I shot with the muzzy's went half the distance the one with the expandable in it and the bloodtrails were much better with the muzzy's too.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres some pics from last year these 2 deer with shot with a Muzzy MX-3(I dont have a picture of the one that was quartering away, it was only on the cell phone. neither of them made it further than 50 yards while the one with the bloodrunner managed to go 75-100 yards.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

BowKil said:


> That's a bunch of hooey right there...seriously. There's plenty of mechanical heads out there that are plenty reliable. Personally, I've been using 100 gr NAP 3 blade Spitfires exclusively for the past 13 years and have NEVER EVER had one fail on me in any way or for any reason. 60# DW, 28" DL, and a 382 gr 3-49 ACC arrow. Pass through shots on just about every shot as far out as 40 yds. (over 60 whitetail deer), just about every angle imaginable except straight down and straight on, and I would have complete confidence in that set-up for ANY game in North America and not have a second thought about it. And for those who subscribe to the theory that using a mechanical head "...is just one more thing that can go wrong...", then I would suggest not using a mechanical bow, mechanical release aid, mechanical sights.........


yet you also need to realize that your shooting 60# and if you are pulling under that ive seen shots that dont deploy mech. correctly. so i would suggest under 56 or 57 lbs then use fixed and i is impossible to go wrong with a vitals shot with a good fixed blade.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crbanta said:


> yet you also need to realize that your shooting 60# and if you are pulling under that ive seen shots that dont deploy mech. correctly. so i would suggest under 56 or 57 lbs then use fixed and i is impossible to go wrong with a vitals shot with a good fixed blade.


yes, poundage does matter when it comes to fixed or mechs, over 60 you can shoot at bh you can find, under about 55 a say go with a fixed, or if your really destined to shoot rage, shoot 40kes for a year.


----------

